# Storm clouds brewing in Benoni vape land.



## craigb (17/10/16)

A friendly warning to vapeclub... I ran out of nicotine juice last week, my coil on my AIO gunked out and I've had to resort to 3 (yes three!!!) stinkies to get my nicotine fix.

I'm just waiting for funds to clear and you will be visited by an agitated, annoyed, demanding and extremely needy customer. Just bear in mind I might be taking it out on you, but its not your fault and I'm sorry in advance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Hang in there @craigb 
Hope you get sorted
Happens to all of us!

Buy a spare bottle and put it in a cupboard somewhere as backup for those emergency moments

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (17/10/16)

Hwsit. 

If you need a bottle of juice tonight to help calm the nerves then let me know. I'm just down the road

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## craigb (17/10/16)

Thanks for the offer @shaunnadan i have a couple of stinkies left from when I switched so I should manage. If this deposit doesn't clear tomorrow though I might have to take it up because I keep forgetting that analogs are MTL and not DL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/10/16)

throw away the damn stinkies ! my lungs are burning just thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## craigb (17/10/16)

No worries there... I cant believe I used to ENJOY smoking them.

I think I had to have this experience to solidify that switching to vaping was a Very Good Idea (tm)(c)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

craigb said:


> Thanks for the offer @shaunnadan i have a couple of stinkies left from when I switched so I should manage. If this deposit doesn't clear tomorrow though I might have to take it up because I keep forgetting that analogs are MTL and not DL



Stinkies are MTL??? Can see you're from Benoni, softie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/10/16)

@Strontium hay hay hay! don't go saying benoni is soft.... lol benoni is as erm hard as it can get... we smoke, we drink, we fight, all in that order...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (17/10/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> @Strontium hay hay hay! don't go saying benoni is soft.... lol benoni is as erm hard as it can get... we smoke, we drink, we fight, all in that order...



And that's what we do just to get the kids to school on the morning

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/10/16)

craigb said:


> No worries there... I cant believe I used to ENJOY smoking them.
> 
> I think I had to have this experience to solidify that switching to vaping was a Very Good Idea (tm)(c)


TRUTH. It was having a drag on a Camel that let me know I am now a non smoker. I made it a whole day with no mod. And one drag was enough sheeeeeesh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

